# Santa came early (Kimber Mirco Rapture-Black)



## Tiptx4 (Dec 13, 2015)

Not much info on this as I would like to hear what others think of this model as it is one beautiful looking .380. It has all the features I could want in a carry concealment type handgun. This is my 1st Kimber and I hope I made the right choice considering there are so many different .380's out there. Still waiting to take it out to the range as any info out there that can help me out I would greatly appreciate it. I purchased the Black model over the SS for concealment reasons as both are sweet.


----------



## maddog (Dec 10, 2015)

nice,,,,,post pic..


----------



## Tiptx4 (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm too new on here to know how to post a picture, maybe sometime later when I have more time. It looks like the one they have on the Kimber website...Sorry maybe later I will figure it out.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nothing wrong with Kimber products! Looking forward to some pics as well and a range report. Congrats on the new pistol! :smt1099


----------



## krunchnik (Nov 27, 2011)

I have the Kimber Micro standard model in blue-standard sights-it has fed any type of ammo I have tried-including Hornady Custom XTP.I currently reload 100grain Berrys Bullets and they shoot great.So far I have approximately 300 rounds thru the pistol.I think that accuracy is exceptional for a 2.75 inch barrel and pint size frame.I like mine a lot.


----------

